# Multiple Butts



## tjack1022 (Mar 21, 2017)

In a few days, I will be trying out my smoker for a second time and I'm feeling much more comfortable this time around. However, this time I will be doing a much larger amount of meat. My plan is to do 3 five pound pork butts. 

I have read to plan on 1.5 to 2 hours per pound. With these three butts, should I expect to base this on the total 15 pound amount? 22-30 hours? Or could it be less since I will have multiple smaller ones? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## russmn (Mar 21, 2017)

I would take the 5 times 2 so ten hours .. but with multiple pieces of meat it can add some time to the cook.. the thing about butts is uou can always foil and towel it and Throw em in a cook for several hours ... so feel free to start em early also remember that two pieces of meat will be done at two different times... it may be minutes or could be an hour or longer difference


----------



## russmn (Mar 21, 2017)

I meant to say put them in a cooler after you foil and wrap in a towel.. sometimes this phone types what ever it wants .. haha


----------



## grootsquad (Mar 31, 2017)

> I meant to say put them in a cooler after you foil and wrap in a towel.



Im a bit of a noob when it comes to smoking butts. What is the purpose of foiling, toweling, and then throwing them in a cooler? I've done a few of em but I always just pull em off the pit when they hit 190, let em sit for 30 minutes and then pull them.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Mar 31, 2017)

Groot,

I agree with Russ.  Depending on the temp you run your smoker at will have some influence on total cook time, but figure about 10 hours as a reference, add a little time for multiple pieces, and start early.

As for foiling and cooler time, the foiling will help speed up the cook time, but does soften the bark.  The cooler time allows for set dinner time and temperamental pieces of meat to mesh a little better.  You can leave the butts in the cooler for several hours without having to reheat.  I personally do the foil and cooler process with all my pulled pork, with minimum one hour in the cooler.

Some other guys with more knowledge than me, may have scientific data as to what the cooler time does to the meat, but my opinion is it adds to the end product.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## grootsquad (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm not the OP on this one but thanks for the advice lol. I had just never heard of foiling it and then sticking it in a cooler. I guess I've never really had a problem with my butts coming out tender and delicious but I'll give it a go some time :) You just put it in an empty cooler to help maintain the heat, correct?


----------



## klutzyspuds (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes, wrapping in towels and in the cooler will hold heat for several hours with the lid closed.

Mark


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 1, 2017)

As mentioned wrapping with foil will speed up the cook and push the butts through the stall if your cooking at lower temps. Smoking at higher temp "300" the butts usually don't tend to stall.

Wrapping the meat in a towel and putting in a cooler allows the meat to rest and stay warm.
Pork Butts I usually rest for an hour and brisket a couple hours.
When you pull the meat let it sit uncovered on a table for 10 mins then foil and wrap in cooler.
If you pull the meat and just stick it in the cooler it will continue cooking.


----------

